# Harsh Nicotine burn on throat



## Oceanic Vapes (27/9/16)

Hi all

Please help

I've been struggling with a nicotine burn on throat when making vape. I'm using the correct calculations. 

When making vape, without the nic its 100% but when making 6mg vape, its harsh and less harsh when making 3mg.

I've googled and it seems its a mixing problem.
I buy my nic 36mg/pg already mixed.

Is this a mixing problem of the nic/pg mix or is it a problem with my steeping. Please any suggestions

Thanks


----------



## Caveman (27/9/16)

Are you shaking your nic before mixing? I had this issue before, now I shake the shit out of it before mixing. A general rule of DIY, shake the shit out of everything before using (except your VG/PG).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (27/9/16)

Caveman said:


> Are you shaking your nic before mixing? I had this issue before, now I shake the shit out of it before mixing. A general rule of DIY, shake the shit out of everything before using (except your VG/PG).



Maybe not enough, ill try shake it as much as possible thanks


----------



## MetalGearX (27/9/16)

This might help. Keep nicotine in the fridge. When mixing take out the qty required and put it in the mixing bottle. Add the balance of the other PG without flavouring. Then add the flavouring. Stir for a few minutes. Then add the VG.

This has worked for me.

Do not shake the nic as this will increase oxidation. Lightly turn it to and fro. Only other way is to use a agitation machine.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

